# What's the last picture of a dog on your phone?



## PollyLengi (Jul 17, 2015)

Most yours


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Watching the rain


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

There will be no darts played until an adequate amount of 
treats are offered to lure me away from in front of the 
boards. lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

All 3 during the football games yesterday


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

2016-01-11_11-32-48 by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

From the other night

2016-01-11_11-32-48 by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## ELRod (Jan 12, 2016)

My Hybrid wolves on the prowl


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 15, 2015)

Puppy!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

CptJack said:


>


What kind of phone do you have? That is a great phone shot. Mine doesn't take the greatest photos. My daughters iphone takes great pics though. I have a Samsung Galaxy S5mini.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogsule said:


> What kind of phone do you have? That is a great phone shot. Mine doesn't take the greatest photos. My daughters iphone takes great pics though. I have a Samsung Galaxy S5mini.


I don't really know - my husband's and it's back at work with him. Sometimes it works sometimes it's crap but when it works it WORKS. I'll come back and edit when I figure it out but Im pretty sure it's an iphone something.


----------



## Mirzam (Jan 17, 2011)

Taken a few days after Christmas.....


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I took this one this morning.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

I took a million close ups of Pippin today trying to get one to frame.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

These two...


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

My super flexible, sleepy puppy...


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

mudypony said:


> My super flexible, sleepy puppy...


ound: That made my day!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> ound: That made my day!


Hahaha he's glad he could make your day! I joke he's a yoga enthusiast; he always sleeps with his back feet up by his nose...


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

mudypony said:


> Hahaha he's glad he could make your day! I joke he's a yoga enthusiast; he always sleeps with his back feet up by his nose...


Oh my gosh! 0-0 And that isnt an exaggeration LOL! How can that even be comfortable? XD


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

mudypony said:


> I joke he's a yoga enthusiast; he always sleeps with his back feet up by his nose...


That second photo! Haha! His expression is great too.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Oh my gosh! 0-0 And that isnt an exaggeration LOL! How can that even be comfortable? XD


I don't even know.... he's been Mr. Flexible since the day I got him. I joke he's part pretzel lol



parapluie said:


> That second photo! Haha! His expression is great too.


I know haha. He's just like, "What, mom, I'm totally normal... I promiseee."


----------



## CaroTr (Jan 16, 2016)

He snores with his tongue out, took it just a few hours ago


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

He gets mad and attacks his paws when he can't get the right itchy spot hahaha


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Thank goodness no one ever told Buster that Saint Bernards are too big to be lap dogs!


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Tasha and her BFF playing:









But of _just_ my dog:


----------



## Kate M (Sep 2, 2014)

Sitting down in the middle of our walk


----------



## Kate M (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry for the two pics! I tried to edit and change but ended up with two! Same walk so I suppose it's not a big deal


----------



## Kate M (Sep 2, 2014)

mudypony said:


> He gets mad and attacks his paws when he can't get the right itchy spot hahaha


Duke and my mutt Charlie seem similar: weird sleeping positions, biting feet, similar look... So cute!


----------



## Cowboy_The_Cowpup (Jan 17, 2016)

Meeting grandpa today, and grandpa's dog Montana...

IMG_4657 by Millisecond Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## ellipana (Dec 10, 2015)

PollyLengi said:


> Most yours


----------

